

Illustrated offline affiliate marketing experience - ambiate
http://sanguinity.net/pictures/2010/offline-affiliate-marketing-guide/

======
ambiate
for <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1107622>

I decided to use scans instead of mspaint because it seemed like a decent
inside joke. offline investing for internet sales displayed online by offline
materials!

